# Short or Long Hair



## Amac (Feb 6, 2009)

Is there a difference, other than asthetic, between a short and long haired GSD?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

A close coat won't shed so much or require daily grooming. Long coat is a disqualifying fault so often will cost a few hundred dollars less than their short coated litter mates.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

LOL, sure wish mine cost less. Actually the grooming is nothing. I just brush him weekly and he is fine. Actually I found the shorter coats shed alot more than mine. JMO


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a long coat who of course sheds, I have a plush coat that sheds just as much and then a very short coat who those hairs I hate the most..lol

around here the long coats cost as much as everything else, there is no price difference for those and what people want (when I do have them in my litters they are the first to go and if I don't have any left some look else where) 

waiting to hear SV soon to allow long coats back in then it is only a fault in the akc (which hopefully will change)


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I believe long coats will once again be recognized by the SV (German registry) and they are recognized by the AKC (just considered a fault). 
I have recently been "blessed" with 2 long coats. All of my dogs shed a LOT, long or short coat. The long coats are not much different in terms of upkeep. Both of mine have coats similar to an Australian Shepherd. 
Some breeders that market to pet-owners charge more because people like them, some breeders that market to working or show homes charge less because they are a fault.


----------



## TRex (May 6, 2006)

My dog was the only long hair in a litter of 8. Except for his long hair, he has the same temperament and looks as his littermates therefore he was the same price. My upstairs neighbor has a standard (short hair)GSD who's hair is all over the stairwell going up (I'm on the second floor). Much more than what my dog sheds! He's an easy brushing which I should probably do every day but I don't. I don't find him high maintenance at all.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaA close coat won't shed so much or require daily grooming. Long coat is a disqualifying fault so often will cost a few hundred dollars less than their short coated litter mates.










I got no discount for Loki,

LOL, I would have paid more for a LH anyways, I always wanted one


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

I've owned both. Don't notice any shedding difference between long and short. Don't know where these discounted long coats are. Can someone point me to one? I wouldn't mind saving a few hundred bucks on my next GSD purchase.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

long coats isn't disqualifying, they are just a fault in the show ring, don't matter in obedience, agility or whatever, you can still show them in the conformation ring just 9 times out of 10 the long coat will be choosen over even if that is the only thing wrong is the coat. Now in ukc you can show them no problems, mine is a ukc champion and I know several coats that is ukc champions and grand champions (which is alot harder to get)


----------



## merelovesgsd (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't decide whether to get a long or medium haired GSD, can anyone help?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

merelovesgsd said:


> I can't decide whether to get a long or medium haired GSD, can anyone help?


Either one is fine, we have both. For us, grooming is a little more involved with our coatie. He tends to hold his fur until he brushed rather than it falling out 24/7 like with our stock coats. Grass seeds and sticker burs do stick to him whereas the same "seeds" can be swept off by hand with the others. Pretty minor stuff though.


----------



## HarrietHouse (Jul 11, 2013)

*Odin the Long Coat puppy*

Can't wait to see what this guy's final coat will look like. He's almost 5 months old!  I LOVE his puppy coat though - so dang soft.


----------



## John T24 (Oct 19, 2019)

reviving an old thread...


Any more input?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

John T24 said:


> reviving an old thread...
> Any more input?


i have one of each.
everything’s been covered.
the disqualifying/fault info may be outdated.
no two long coats are exactly the same, just like stock coats vary.
my dogs shed about the same, blowing their coat twice a year. aside from that, my long coats hair pretty much stays on him until i brush him. he’s also more prone to hot spots (none of my stock coats ever had them).
all worth it tho, Tilden is the most gorgeous dog i’ll likely ever own.

is there some specific info you’re after? this thread is pretty ancient.


----------



## John T24 (Oct 19, 2019)

Fodder said:


> is there some specific info you’re after? this thread is pretty ancient.



No just curious. 



I am on "the list" for a male puppy.... but just got word the 2 of the pups are long hairs... both mine now are short... and thats what we requested in the new one.... 



I'm just thinking out loud.. 



the breeder has another litter due so, were gonna hang in there and see what arrives...


----------



## Tiptx4 (Feb 27, 2017)

Our by Ranger is a beautiful long hair red/black. Every time we take him places we get so many nice remarks about how handsome he is. All GSD will shed yearly but what we have notice is that when he shed it's in clumps on fur as it easier to pick up by hand. Now a short hair sheds just as bad but you will be vacuuming a lot more. I wouldn't have anything but a long hair as short hair GS are beautiful too.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

SunCzarina said:


> A close coat won't shed so much or require daily grooming. Long coat is a disqualifying fault so often will cost a few hundred dollars less than their short coated litter mates.


From reading the UKC, AKC, and FCI standard, a long double coat is a fault, but not a disqualifying one. At SV style shows the long double coat has its own division and is not a fault at all. 

Only the long single coat, which is exceptionally rare, is a disqualifying trait in all standards.


----------

